# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  تبدیل جداول Access به MySQL

## Mahdi_S_T

چطوری میشه جداول اکسس را به MySQL تبدیل کرد ؟

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

تعجبه در بحث های مربوط به کانورت بانکها دوستان کمتر فعالیت دارند . نمی دانم یا اطلاعات در این زمینه کمه یا اینکه دوستان این اطلاعات را فقط برای خود نگه میدارند.

----------


## cybercoder

سلام برنامه های زیادی برای این کار هست بهترینش از نظر من اینه که free هم هست
http://www.bullzip.com/downloadmgr.php?download=Msa2Mys
البته وقتی رکوردها زیاد باشند خیلی کند میشه مخصوصا وقتی از لوکال بخوای کانورت کنی رو هاست ( بعضی مواقع آدم مجبور میشه )

بهترین حالت اینه که شما table  هات رو تو access به صورت txt  اکسپرت کنی
بعد با مثلا PHP به صورت آنلاین هر خط رو بخونی و explode کنی تو یه آرایه تک سطری
بعد با یه Insert توسط SQL بفرستی رو دیتابیس
البته این برنامه مال یه Table اختصاصی ولی اون برنامه ای که لینکش رو گذاشتم همه رو convert می کنه با DATA

موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

البته من برای یه برنامه میخوام که کار تبدیل رو انجام بده  نه یه سایت ؟ به هر صورت ممنون میرم ببینم چی دستگیرم میشه ؟

----------


## cybercoder

لینکی که گذاشسم برای دانلود یه برنامست دیگه

----------


## aku1355

آیادرتبدیل از accessبه mysqlفونتهای اطلاعات هم باید بهم بریزه ودراین صورت باید دوباره برای تبدیل یک کانورتور دیگه نوشت

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
یک بانک اکسس دارم که یک جدول داره و یک بانک MySql که جدولی مشابه جدول بانک اکسس داره ...
میخوام برنامه ای بنویسیم که اطلاعات جدول بانک اکسس را به جدول بانک MySql اضافه کنه ...
نرم افزار های آماده برای اینکار هست ولی یه نرم افزار خصوصی میخوان ...
هر دو فایل روی یک سیستم لوکال هستند...
برنامه قراره فایل هر دو بانک را بگیره و اطلاعات اکسس را وارد MySql کنه .

بهترین روش برای انجام این کار چیه ؟
با دلفی راحت تر انجام خواهد شد یا با php ؟

ممنووووون

----------

